# MUST WATCH! DAPL LIES whistleblower guy



## faa (Dec 21, 2016)

You guys watch this video its nutsssss, if you dont know much about how absolutely evil oil companies are, this ex-enbridge pipeliner will spell it out for you. he also interviews people from places where lots of oil has spilled and theres tons of people who get siezures, blood cancer, tumors, one dude had migraines that were so bad they caused extreme nausea that lasted for weeks and was nonstop throwing up and puked out a piece of his stomach which caused internal bleeding that nearly killed him!!! the fact that the police force is defending these evil lying motherfuckers is sickening ahhHHHhhhhH fuck the police and fuck the pipelines ::rage::::eyepatch::::dead::::yuck::


----------



## faa (Dec 21, 2016)

at least watch like the first 5 minutes i know some of us have quick attention spans


----------



## Georgeez (Dec 21, 2016)

Stuff like this scares the shit outta me.
I feel like my whole life is a lie. Everything I was taught growing up is bullshit. All the corruption. The murder and sickness of we the people (on purpose!)
All for fucking profit
It makes me so sick
All these bankers and corporations are a disgrace to this nation
A JOKE
We need a damn revolution but everyone's mind is so numbed from the water, food and television that they just follow orders (oh everything is fiiine)
ugh


----------



## Grubblin (Dec 22, 2016)

@Georgeez , everything you were told growing up was a lie. History is written by the victors, those with money, those with power.


----------



## Venatus (Jan 10, 2017)

Is that the lost brother of hugh mungus?


----------

